# [CLOSED] Turnips selling for 467!



## swagdra (Apr 7, 2020)

Timmy and Tommy are selling turnips for 467 bells at the moment! if you want to come, please leave a comment of your IGN and i'll PM you the dodo code! Also please list how many trips you will need to make, i want to let 3-4 people in at a time. No fee but tips (IGB and hybrids) are greatly appreciated!

I only have a few rules that i ask that you follow. Please DONT RUN OR PLUCK any of my flowers. You can visit nooks cranny and able sisters if you want to buy anything. Once you're done i ask that you leave so i can let the next group of people come in as well. Thank you for being respectful!

My internet died and once i got to start working again it was 10:00pm.... so nooks cranny is closed (


----------



## chaicow (Apr 7, 2020)

My IGN is Chaicow! I'd love to visit your town to sell turnips!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



chaicow said:


> My IGN is Chaicow! I'd love to visit your town to sell turnips!


ill make 1 trip


----------



## niko2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey! I'd like to come sell turnips! My nickname in AC is Niko


----------



## swagdra (Apr 7, 2020)

chaicow said:


> My IGN is Chaicow! I'd love to visit your town to sell turnips!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> 
> ...


cool! i'll send you the dodo code soon!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



niko2 said:


> Hey! I'd like to come sell turnips! My nickname in AC is Niko


sounds great! send you the code soon!


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to go as well, my name is Eli in the game, and I only need to do one trip


----------



## swagdra (Apr 7, 2020)

ellienoise said:


> I'd love to go as well, my name is Eli in the game, and I only need to do one trip


send you the code soon!


----------



## mayor_christin (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d like 1 trip please, I only have 500 turnips to sell. My name is Christin in ACNH.


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 7, 2020)

If I could come for one trip that’d be great


----------



## swagdra (Apr 7, 2020)

mayor_christin said:


> I’d like 1 trip please, I only have 500 turnips to sell. My name is Christin in ACNH.


sounds good! i'll send you the dodo code once the current group is done!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



TheFinest said:


> If I could come for one trip that’d be great


great! send you the dodo code soon!


----------



## Leela (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd really like to come if you have time (IGN Iustitia). I should only need one trip. No rush as I see you're busy!


----------



## drakeotomy (Apr 7, 2020)

IGN is drakeotomy! One trip is fine. I've got plenty of pink and orange cosmos if you'd like!


----------



## swagdra (Apr 7, 2020)

Leela said:


> I'd really like to come if you have time (IGN Iustitia). I should only need one trip. No rush as I see you're busy!


sounds great! i'll send you the code soon once the previous group is all done!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



drakeotomy said:


> IGN is drakeotomy! One trip is fine. I've got plenty of pink and orange cosmos if you'd like!


wow cool! i'll send you the code soon!


----------



## DoomGuy (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to come and visit! My IGN is Doom, and one trip should be fine.


----------



## SolsticeSunflower (Apr 7, 2020)

swagdra said:


> Timmy and Tommy are selling turnips for 467 bells at the moment! if you want to come, please leave a comment of your IGN and i'll PM you the dodo code! Also please list how many trips you will need to make, i want to let 3-4 people in at a time. No fee but tips (IGB and hybrids) are greatly appreciated!
> 
> I only have a few rules that i ask that you follow. Please DONT RUN OR PLUCK any of my flowers. You can visit nooks cranny and able sisters if you want to buy anything. Once you're done i ask that you leave so i can let the next group of people come in as well. Thank you for being respectful!



id love to come visit pls n ty!


----------



## swagdra (Apr 7, 2020)

DoomGuy said:


> I'd love to come and visit! My IGN is Doom, and one trip should be fine.


okay sounds great! once the current group is all finished i'll send you the code!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



SolsticeSunflower said:


> id love to come visit pls n ty!


i'll send you the code once the current group is all done!


----------



## SolsticeSunflower (Apr 7, 2020)

swagdra said:


> okay sounds great! once the current group is all finished i'll send you the code!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## nintendog (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello! I only have four stacks of turnips left to sell but I'd love to come by if you have time. My IGN is Dandelion.


----------



## Leela (Apr 7, 2020)

swagdra said:


> sounds great! i'll send you the code soon once the previous group is all done!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, I'll be in and out ASAP!


----------



## andipandi (Apr 7, 2020)

IGN: Andi
Island: Paopu
I'll need to make 2 trips ^^ Can bring bells for you aswell!


----------



## Tikki000 (Apr 7, 2020)

My IGN is Evan


----------



## swagdra (Apr 7, 2020)

nintendog said:


> Hello! I only have four stacks of turnips left to sell but I'd love to come by if you have time. My IGN is Dandelion.


sounds good! i'll send you the code soon!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



andipandi said:


> IGN: Andi
> Island: Paopu
> I'll need to make 2 trips ^^ Can bring bells for you aswell!


cool! send you code soon!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Tikki000 said:


> My IGN is Evan


i'll send you the code once the current group is done!


----------



## toryno (Apr 7, 2020)

is this still available? owo


----------



## dino (Apr 7, 2020)

if you're still open for stalks, i'd love to come twice to sell, please ! will tip


----------



## swagdra (Apr 7, 2020)

toryno said:


> is this still available? owo


yes! i'll pm you once the current group is done!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



dino said:


> if you're still open for stalks, i'd love to come twice to sell, please ! will tip


send you the PM soon!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 7, 2020)

IGN is Ray, would love to visit, should be able to sell everything in one trip!


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to visit as well! IGN is Kate and I only need one trip.


----------



## swagdra (Apr 7, 2020)

Back open again!


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like to come, please


----------



## meo (Apr 8, 2020)

can i come? 
IGN Meo
1 trip


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 8, 2020)

IGN: Parker

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

1 trip


----------



## swagdra (Apr 8, 2020)

So sorry guys! my internet died and bc its past 10 in my town rn the shop is closed and i don't TT  
hopefully tomorrow i have a high price too and i can let people in again, but good luck selling your turnips!


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh, no worries! Thanks for getting back to us


----------

